# My tanks and their inhabitants



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

*Tiger/yellow tank: 20gal, 2xHOB filters, sponge filter, moss, stargrass, riccia, hornwort. Approx 45 Tigers, 15 Yellows and a bunch of babies around somewhere. pH around 7 with mix of tap water and peat filtered water, Tahitian moon sand*



















*Fire Red Tank: 10gal, AC 20 HOB, sponge filter, moss, stargrass, hornwort. Approx 60 shrimp as I heavily culled lots of the not so red ones and gave about 80 lower grades to my roomie. pH around 7 with mix of tap water and peat filtered water, cheap black gravel*




























*Selective Breeding Tank: 10gal (of my 4 connected tanks) AC 20, Fluval 2 Plus internal filter that feeds the other 3 tanks. Moss, stargrass, hornwort. pH around 6.4 with peat filtered tap water. cheap black gravel*










The two shrimp in there for breeding.



















*Golden/Snow Tank: 10gal (of my 4 connected tanks). AC 20, Startgrass, moss, hornwort. Approx 10 shrimp. pH around 6.4 with peat filtered tap water. cheap black gravel*










The goldens were shy but here's a few shots of the ones in the tank now.



















*A/S Grade CRS Tank: 10gal (of my connected 4 tanks) AC30, Stargrass, moss, hornwort. Approx 80 shrimp. pH around 6.4 with peat filtered tap water. ada amazonia*



















*SS/Selective Breeding: (7.5gal of my connected 4 tanks), AC 20, sponge filter. Moss, stargrass, hornwort. 1 male, 2 berried females, approx 30 babies. pH around 6.4 with peat filtered tap water. netlea soil*



















The male stud.









One of the two females in there.









*PFR Female/Naturally occurring male rili breeding test. 2.5 gal. Sponge filter, moss, hornwort. Approx 40 shrimp. pH around 7 with peat filtered tap water and tap. cheap black gravel*


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

*20gal SS/SSS (Hopefully soon to be Taiwan Bee Tank). Eheim Pro 2 2026, sponge filter, stargrass, moss, hornwort. Approx 50+ SS/SSS juvi's. pH around 5.6 with RO water and netlea soil.*





































*Breederbox fed from my spraybar, sponge filter, moss. No one in there right now.*










*FTS Shots. The top 3x10gal and the 7.5gal are all connected together to give 37.5gal volume of water and allow me to keep grades separate. Excuse the mess around it. And 1 lone empty tank sitting there for something???? Cardinals maybe in my future.*


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I can only imagine how nice it would feel being in that room ;-) Thanks for sharing.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

randy said:


> I can only imagine how nice it would feel being in that room ;-) Thanks for sharing.


Thanks. Allows me to always keep an eye on everyone.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

what a nice "shrimp room" 
and that tree stump is sexy! where did u get it?


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

iBetta said:


> what a nice "shrimp room"
> and that tree stump is sexy! where did u get it?


It's a plastic on I got in a box of aquarium stuff of kijiji. I'm a kijiji hawk, 95% of this stuff I got for free or next to nothing off kijiji like a box of 5 Aquaclears for $20 and that included that stump and heaters and other stuff. Can't beat 5 filters for $20, especially AC's which to me are the best HOB filter to use.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Tis a gorgeous room... I'd love to do something like that eventually, when I get more space.. .


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Beautifull set ups and shrimps - wish i had a room all to myself and wall to wall stands - to set up more tanks and keep all the different shrimps

need to find time to work on a 2 X 4 wooden stands/racks. or get someone to make one for me.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

I have no more room so this is my limit on tanks. lol. Next to these that you can't see is a 125gal tank for my two turtles as well. I still have the one 10gal in the bottom to do something with, some different neo species or maybe cadrinals at some point.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Do you still have shrimp for sale? I'm looking for 5-10x SS/SSS grade CRS.

Regards, Scott


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

getochkn said:


> I have no more room so this is my limit on tanks. lol. Next to these that you can't see is a 125gal tank for my two turtles as well. I still have the one 10gal in the bottom to do something with, some different neo species or maybe cadrinals at some point.


The CRS SS pics look absolutely amazing! What a great looking setup! I have 7 tanks in my office and wondering how you manage the humidity? I'm thinking I'll have to move some of the tanks otherwise it will start smelling musky(sp?) and may eventually have mold. I've been leaving the basement window in my office open to get some circulation of fresh air but when the summer heat comes, I won't be able to leave it open. Good thing none of my tanks are heated. Any suggestions would be most welcomed.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Can I ask how you make your peat filtered tap water?


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

I just picked up a humidifier at Canadian Tire last week & it works great to keep the humidity down to 45-50%. I have about 20 aquariums in my tank room and it really helps.



razoredge said:


> The CRS SS pics look absolutely amazing! What a great looking setup! I have 7 tanks in my office and wondering how you manage the humidity? I'm thinking I'll have to move some of the tanks otherwise it will start smelling musky(sp?) and may eventually have mold. I've been leaving the basement window in my office open to get some circulation of fresh air but when the summer heat comes, I won't be able to leave it open. Good thing none of my tanks are heated. Any suggestions would be most welcomed.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Scotmando said:


> I just picked up a humidifier at Canadian Tire last week & it works great to keep the humidity down to 45-50%. I have about 20 aquariums in my tank room and it really helps.


I think you mean a dehumidifier.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Matti2uude: Here is my peat filtering, http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp-other-invertebrates/175620-my-diy-peat-filter.html.

razoredge: I just set some of them up, last summer I only had a few tanks going, so I'll see how the humidity is. I think we have a dehumidifier around here and my AC is on which helps. I'm on the 3rd floor so the AC is going fairly regular. My hydro bill doesn't like it, but it is what it is. lol. Thanks for the compliment, those are some of my best right now and what I've been culling for. They are showing some nice leg coloring already being small and good white patterns.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

matti2uude said:


> I think you mean a dehumidifier.


LOL Thanks! You're right!


----------

